# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cacao orgánico del Alto Huallaga como el mejor del mundo

## Bruno Cillóniz

Fundación Desarrollo Verde de Holanda designó al:  *CACAO ORGÁNICO DEL ALTO HUALLAGA COMO EL MEJOR DEL MUNDO*   _Cooperativa Cafetalera Divisoria fue distinguida con el premio Excelente Experiencia en Biodiversidad_   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Nosotros empezamos trabajando con el programa Progreso de la Fundación Desarrollo Verde de Holanda, y ahora ellos nos premian como los ganadores en producción de cacao orgánico a nivel mundial, manifestó el gerente general de la Cooperativa Divisoria, Rómulo Echegaray Farfán, tras ser entrevistado por la Agencia Agraria de Noticias. 
Para Echegaray Farfán, el valor agregado del cacao orgánico de la Divisoria en el mercado internacional se basa en la inocuidad del producto. Nuestra experiencia en producción orgánica de calidad fue la que ganó. Y ahora estamos desarrollando técnicas en producción de fertilizantes orgánicos, acotó. 
Este año, las exportaciones de café y cacao incrementarán en 20%, respecto al 2009 (420 TM) cuyo monto fue de US$ 3 millones en la campaña pasada, señaló. 
Según el gerente general de Divisoria, la producción orgánica tiene potencial en el Perú, sobre todo en la selva peruana, porque se trata de un cultivo productivo, sustentable y alternativo a la hoja de coca.  *Apoyo al cacao orgánico* 
Rómulo Echegaray Farfán explicó que el éxito de la Cooperativa Cafetalera Divisoria se debe al apoyo que han recibido tanto de entidades nacionales como internacionales, entre las cuales destacan: Comisión Nacional de Desarrollo y Vida sin Drogas (DEVIDA) la Oficina de las Naciones Unidas de Servicios para Proyectos y la Fundación para el Desarrollo Verde de Holanda (UNOPS). 
Gracias a ellos y a nuestro esfuerzo, exportamos café a EEUU (60% de la producción anual) y a Suiza 200 TM de cacao orgánico al año, indicó.   *DATOS:*  
La Cooperativa Cafetalera Divisoria cuenta con 1,200 Has de café y 700 Has de cacao en las regiones Ucayali, Huánuco y San Martín.  
La Cooperativa Agraria Cafetalera Divisoria se constituye en el 2001 como persona jurídica de derecho privado sin fines de lucro, por decisión de 109 familias caficultoras, bajo el soporte técnico y financiero del programa de las Naciones Unidas (UNOPS/ONUDD).  
En la actualidad, la Cooperativa Divisoria está compuesta por 280 familias caficultoras, agrupadas en 14 comités sectoriales, de los cuales 196 socios están ubicados en la cordillera azul y 84 socios en el valle del Monzón y 154 familias socias productoras de cacao organizadas en 06 comités de productores.Temas similares: Artículo: El mejor café del mundo producido en Sandia alcanza su más alto precio en Europa Cacao en el Alto Huallaga Playa Grande fue premiado como el mejor cacao del año ¿Qué híbridos de maíz puedo sembrar en el Alto Huallaga? El mejor café especial del mundo es cultivado en tres hectáreas de Puno

----------


## lugarte

Yo si fuera "consumidor" de cacao orgánico me sentiría estafado si conociera la verdad de como se manejan realmente las dizque llamadas "fincas orgánicas". Al certificador, sólo le interesa cobrar (US$2000 a US$5000) por la certificación, hacer su visita y punto. No hay un real interés por corroborar que el productor orgánico siga las normas que debiera cumplir. Pero bueno, cada uno con sus creencias.

----------


## ruben77

Hola estimado. 
Si tienes pruebas de lo que dices, estas en la obligacion de hacer llegar tu denuncia al SENASA que es la autoridad competente, caso contrarrio se te puede tomar por un calumniador de la produccion organica de los cultivos en el Peru. 
saludos

----------


## lugarte

Obligación Moral, tal vez; pero en la práctica podría ser considerado como "soplón". Vivo en el Alto Huallaga desde hace 3 años y medio y díficil que me metan cuentos. Más bien deberían poner una suerte de Contraloría de Productores orgánicos y que cuente con sus respectivos laboratorios para que detecten los restos de Paraquat (la motoguadaña hay que meterla cada mes y medio para que sea factible controlar malezas), fungicidas para controlar la Moniliasis  e insecticidas (banda roja - altamente tóxicos) para controlar Chinche en cacao. Mientras que exista personal de Senasa que labore en certificadoras, no me creo ese cuento.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Yo si fuera "consumidor" de cacao orgánico me sentiría estafado si conociera la verdad de como se manejan realmente las dizque llamadas "fincas orgánicas". Al certificador, sólo le interesa cobrar (US$2000 a US$5000) por la certificación, hacer su visita y punto. No hay un real interés por corroborar que el productor orgánico siga las normas que debiera cumplir. Pero bueno, cada uno con sus creencias.

 Bueno, permítanme opinar al respecto ya que me parece un tema sensible, pero que tal debamos tener presente. En ese sentido, creo que la denuncia es para tomarla en cuenta, pero "me parece" que se está generalizando demasiado en el comentario de lugarte. 
Y dije "me parece", porque la verdad es que no soy consciente de la realidad de la situación de ningún campo de café o cacao, pero lo que sí puedo opinar al respecto, es que sería un gravísimo error por parte de cualquier productor orgánico, "vender gato por liebre", ya que tarde o temprano se descubre la mentira y eso afectaría gravemente a la imagen que nos estamos formando como país productor de alimentos orgánicos de calidad, a nivel mundial.  
Si eso está ocurriendo en algún lugar del Perú, efectivamente sería bueno denunciarlo ante la autoridad que esté en la obligación de velar por los procesos que han sido certificados como "orgánicos"; en este caso el SENASA. Si la autoridad no es lo suficientemente capaz como para garantizar que los productos orgánicos del Perú, son efectivamente orgánicos; entonces es motivo suficiente como para que hagas la doble denuncia ante los medios de comunicación. Este foro también fue pensado para hacer denuncias y criticar la acción del Estado o el sector privado, pero la cosa es hacerlo; y a la vez tener pruebas que fundamenten la denuncia. 
Como les digo, no sé cuál sea la realidad, o si ambas partes tienen razón, pero si el problema existe es motivo suficiente como para ponerlo encima del tapete y buscar posibles soluciones, antes que nos caigan sanciones y prohibiciones por pasarnos de vivos con el resto del mundo. Ya es tiempo de erradicar de nuestra ideosincracia, la tan popular "viveza criolla" para hacer negocios; por lo que enfáticamente recomiendo no realizar este tipo de "estafas", ya que al fin y al cabo se está engañando al comprador que buenamente está pagando un precio justo por aquellos productos que han sido cultivados orgánicamente. 
Me gustaría saber qué piensan los productores de café y cacao "orgánico" al respecto, porque reflexionando un poco, no debería ser tan fácil vender aquí, o en los mercados internacionales, un producto que no es orgánico, como orgánico... ¿O me equivoco, y es practicamente imposible saber si tal o cual producto fue cultivado orgánicamente? 
De todas formas agradezco la participación de ambos, pero creo no ser la persona indicada para opinar con criterio sobre este tema; así que lo dejo para quienes conocen acerca de la realidad del manejo orgánico del café y cacao peruano del Alto Huallaga, o de cualquier zona del país, para que defiendan o avalen lo que aquí se ha denunciado. 
Saludos; y esperemos que se genere un debate alturado al respecto.

----------


## lugarte

Algo tan simple como hacer números. Un productor convencional de cacao produce en promedio 1200 kilogramos de cacao seco recibiendo (al día de hoy) 7 soles por kilogramo. Eso es S/.8400 por Ha. Mientras tanto, si eres productor orgánico el día de hoy te van a pagar S/7.30 (sólo 30 céntimos de plus!!) y tu producción se va a (conservadoramente) 800 kilos por Ha. Eso implica un ingreso total de S/.5840 vs los S/8400 del productor convencional. Entonces que conviene? Tener una productividad de productor convencional y que te paguen un precio de productor orgánico. Tan simple como eso. Yo lo veo a diario. Por más certificadoras que hayan desfilado por acá. El gran negocio es el de las certificadoras. Los perdedores: los consumidores.  
Por qué no hacen visitas sorpresa a los productores orgánicos y recogen muestras de hojas, frutos y de maleza seca por efecto del paraquat o glifosato. O en todo caso revisan al pie de las plantas para que encuentren restos de 20-20-20. La lo demostré con números. Ahora desmiéntanlo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola lugarte: 
Si ese es el caso que se da a diario en el Alto Huallaga, o en cualquier otra zona del Perú, sería una verdadera lástima; y a la vez, una verdadera estupidez, porque no tendría mucho sentido arriesgarse a perder un cliente por tan poco margen de dinero. En ese sentido, y con las cifras que nos proporcionas, yo -como agricultor- apostaría por el café o cacao convencional, y obviaría la producción orgánica. Total, es más fácil manejar café o cacao convencional, hay mercado para este tipo de café o cacao, y el precio del café o cacao orgánico es casi el mismo. 
Lo que yo vengo postulando y advirtiendo, es que sería un gravísimo error por parte de nuestros agricultores y autoridades, permitir que se comercialice un producto convencional, como un producto orgánico peruano. Y lo digo no sólo por las consecuencias que puede acarrear para ese o esos agricultores; sino porque estoy seguro que afectaría gravemenete a la buena imagen y al posicionamiento que estamos alcanzando a nivel internacional, como país productor de alimentos orgánicos de calidad. 
Ojalá que sean pocas las personas que suelan pasarse de vivos con los compradores que buenamnete han confiado en su producto y su servicio, para llegar a un acuerdo comercial. 
Como siempre, gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe; y no olvides que este foro fue pensado para hacer denuncias y criticar todo aquello que sea denunciable y criticable en favor de nuestra agricultura. 
Saludos; y hagamos algo para que esto deje de suceder.

----------


## lugarte

Que ironía!!!! Hace un par de semanas visité a dos productores de esta asociación (ubicados entre Tingo María y Aguaytía). El manejo que hacen deja mucho que desear. Sugiero un par de visitas sorpresa. 
Puedo hablar libremente, ya que no trabajo para nadie; más que para mi mismo. Una verdadera lástima como se construye este engaño denominado "producción orgánica".

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola todos, este es un medio ventana al mundo; lo que se esta manifestando es grave y va en contra de los intereses de los productores de cacao de nuestro país. No desmedro la afirmación de lugarte pues el vive en la zona, mas concuerdo con Bruno que si esto esta ocurriendo es NEGATIVO y DESHONESTO. Si realmente esta ocurriendo debería denunciarse,  investigarse y sustentarse con pruebas fehacientes. 
Por otro lado aplaudible la valentía de lugarte para denunciar públicamente hechos como este; pero tambien es cierto que CUANDO LLUEVE NO TODOS SE MOJAN. Quiero decir con esto, que no creo que todos los productores de esa zona esten implicados en una situación como esa y creo que algunos cuantos, si fuera el caso, contaminan y manchan la gestión de los PRODUCTORES HONESTOS. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Un momento.  
Esto es el gran problema de los peruanos. Alguien tuvo éxito y afloró lo negativo. No se cuantos de ustedes han sido ingenieros de campo en Alto Huallaga, pues yo lo he sido, en Proyecto Especial Alto Huallaga y en el Programa de Desarrollo Alternativo. 
Nos ponemos a cuestionar un logro, como el que ya se ha tenido con el cacao en el salón del chocolate el año pasado con el cacao de Tocache y con el café de CECOVASA???? Osea que en la Selva no pueden haber buenos productores????
¿Etica? ¿De qué etica podemos hablar por ejemplo los de la costa, cuando nuestro cultivos de panllevar salen con 15 o 20 fumigaciones? ¿miento? y esos que venden sebo de culebra???? por que entonces no denunciamos la cantidad de agroquímicos que aplicamos al tomate o a la papa o al zapallo, ¿por que no decimos que no respetamos el periodo de carencia? ¿por qué no damos el grito al cielo cuando una persona sin ser tecnico o agrónomo da "recetas" de agroquímicos, cosa que en otros paises solo puede ser hecha por profesionales del sector? 
Por último retomando el tema de cultivos com el cacao, este puede llegar hasta 4,000 kg por Ha en lugares apropiados. Por ejemplo en la provincia de Tocache, los rendimientos oscilan alrededor de los 2000 kg por Ha. (Si tienen duda vamos a Tocache) 
Yo no me arañaria porque un productor compre paraquat..eso es lo de menos .* Lo preocupante es que en la selva empezó a proliferar el "sebo de culabra" con casas de agroquímicos por doquier.* Eso para los que no conocen de producción orgánica se llama "perturbar el agroecosistema". Asi que preocupense por mantener una producción sana. Ahora me permito recordar que muchos compradores europeos hacen análsis bromatológicos a todo producto así que no seamos tan ingenuos en pensar que el gato por liebre pasa asi nomás. 
Por último, la producción orgánica no es un tema solo de negocios, es un tema de producción sostenible. A los colegas de la selva les digo: no permitan que sus sistemas agrícolas se contaminen como en la costa, porque vana a vovlerse dependientes de los vendedores de agroquímicos, algo que los productores orgánicos no los son.  
La producción orgánica es posible, sobre todo en agroecosistemas no perturbados como gran parte de nuestra amazonía. Antes de convertirnos en detectives del origen orgánico, mejor elevemos propuestas de políticas y normas en lel sector agricultura que por un lado promuevan una agricultura más sana y con menos agroquímicos, y por otro lado normas de promoción a la agricultura ecológica y control efectivo a esos fariseos que venden por vender.  
Eso de "las recetitas" tiene que cambiar en el país definitivamente, sino vamos a seguir con lo problemas de nuevas plagas, mayores dosis de aplicación, resistencia a plaguicidas etc.  
Saludos
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Mg Sc (c) Gerencia de proyectos

----------


## kscastaneda

Angel tiene razón, una vez que comienzas a utilizar agroquimicos, comienzan los problemas de oxidación que vuelven al sistema en consumista dependiente por la oxidación consecuencia de los ingredientes activos; para bien hay solución.
Ha tocado un tema que todo el mundo sabe y que nadie hace nada; lamentablemente a nuestra politica agraria y a nuestras autoridades les hace falta mano dura y perder el temor de sancionar cuando debe hacerse. El tema del compadrismo y el temor sobre todo, es el motivo principal por el cual hoy en día tenemos tanto desorden en ese aspecto. 
Igual nuestras farmacias, te venden sin recetas; recuerdo cuando estuve en BELGICA por Julio 1997, ninguna farmacia me quizo vender medicamento sin receta medica, ese si que es un país ordenado con un sistema que funciona. 
Lo mejor es no aplicar agroquimicos en un sistema virgen; y en los que ya estan oxidados, los microorganismos eficaces resuelven este problema por los antoxidantes y sustancias bioactivas que generan.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado colega: 
He seguido de cerca tus aportes técnicos, y destaco el profesionalismo mostrado. Coincidimos en el tema de los agroquímicos en el país, no es que no sean necesarios en algún momento, pero la política, reglamentaciones, etc, están francamente  débiles, generando agroecosistemas dependientes.  
Creo que el debate no es orgánico vs no orgánico, es simplemente agricultura sana, sostenible, de calidad. 
Gracias por el aporte. 
Saludos  
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
PD- estaría interesado en probar los EM en zonas de 3500 msnm, para agilizar el compostaje, ojalá pudieras darme alguna orientación.

----------


## kscastaneda

Angelo es exactamento lo que piendo el debate no es orgánico vs no orgánico, es tan simple como : 
"Por una agricultura limpia en armonía con el medio ambiente y por las futuras generaciones".
"Por una sociedad basada en la co-existencia y co-prosperidad" 
En la sierra el EM (Microorganismos eficaces) descomponen la materia orgánica en 8 semanas, en la costa en 6 semanas, el proceso es por fermentación sin problemas de malos olores ni moscas. Te subo un manual de compostaje con EM con todos los detalles técnicos méritorios en mi blog, el producto que se obtiene no es igual que una composta convencional, el producto que obtienes con el EM x medio de las pequeñas fábricas que contiene es de alta calidad nutricional y de mucho beneficio para la mejora y detoxificación del suelo. 
Solo adelantarte que es suficiente 1 litro de EM.COMPOST para procesar 10 toneladas de material orgánico fuere lo que fuere. 
Me interesaría una reunión personal, escribe al email. 
Saludos,

----------


## ruben77

Hola estimados 
De acuerdo con la mayor parte ing. Soto, de sus comentarios.
Sin embargo, dicho señór Lugarte, se arroba el derecho de calumniar por la via electronica y escudarse en el anonimato para acusar a los productores de cacao organico, como si el solo hecho de vivir en la zona le da alguna autoridad para afirmar sin pruebas objetivas.
Es una pena que el moderador permita ese tipo de bajesas. Por si no lo saben, La AUTORIDAD DE LA PRODUCCION ORGANICA EN EL PERU ES EL SENASA, y ahi deberia ir este señor a dejar sus denuncias con nombre propio, lugar y hechos que segun el ha visto.  
Por lo demas, si no le gusta la produccion organica que se cambie de foro.
Saludos

----------


## lugarte

> Hola estimados 
> De acuerdo con la mayor parte ing. Soto, de sus comentarios.
> Sin embargo, dicho señór Lugarte, se arroba el derecho de calumniar por la via electronica y escudarse en el anonimato para acusar a los productores de cacao organico, como si el solo hecho de vivir en la zona le da alguna autoridad para afirmar sin pruebas objetivas.
> Es una pena que el moderador permita ese tipo de bajesas. Por si no lo saben, La AUTORIDAD DE LA PRODUCCION ORGANICA EN EL PERU ES EL SENASA, y ahi deberia ir este señor a dejar sus denuncias con nombre propio, lugar y hechos que segun el ha visto.  
> Por lo demas, si no le gusta la produccion organica que se cambie de foro.
> Saludos

 Que hablas ruben77???? 
Calumniando yo? a razón de qué? de 30 centavos más en el precio del cacao que produzco?  
Los productores orgánicos se están autoengañando si piensan que están obteniendo mayores réditos económicos con su tipo de producción. O más bien están engañando al consumidor (europeos y norteamericanos) que están poniendo su fe en certificadoras tipo Biolatina, y dado que no hacen un mínimo de análisis de costos creen que estan ganando un 50% más con su "producto novedoso" (así 0.30 de 7.00 sea solo 4.2% de ganancia extra). Ese es el punto. Los productores orgánico no tienen una mínima noción de que son los costos de producción. 
Bueno no le alejo más del punto al que te refieres....quieres puebas contundentes... Tengo fotos de los productores "ORGANICOS" (tremendos PAYASASASOS) en el mismo momento de apicación de "MALEZIL SUPER" producto huanuqueño (principio activo: paraquat) de amplio uso entre los "cacaoteros  orgánicos" (a escondidas claro está, ya que las certificadoras lo prohiben). 
Así que implicancias legales no tengo. Todo es con pruebas. Y encima con la cara del presidente de la asociación de productores aplicando paraquat???  Te mando las fotos.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimados colegas: 
Creo que no debemos perder la altura que caracteriza a este foro. Creo que este debate no es nuevo, pues han habido algunas denuncias similares en otras zonas del país, pero creo que debemos rescatar algunos elementos: 
1. El logro de los productores orgánicos bananeros, cafetaleros y cacaoteros no debe mansillarse por inescrupulosos que dan gato por liebre. Eso es claro y debe ser denunciado y evaluado por la instancia correpsondiente.
2. La AGROCULTURA ORGANICA EN EL PAIS NO TIENE APOYO DECIDIDO POR PARTE DEL ESTADO, ES DECIR NO HAY VOLUNTAD , NI LINEAMIENTOS DE POLITICAS AL RESPECTO, AL MENOS NADA OPERATIVO.
3. La Agricultura orgánica trasciende el tema del negocio, pasa por una dimensión ambiental y social, sobre todo para zonas de extrema pobreza. Ello es obviamente mas atractivo en algunos cultivos que en otros.
4. Este debate en realidad es parte de uno más grande. No se trata de enfrentar a los orgánicos con los no orgánicos, se trata de promover una agricultura sana, amigable con el medio ambiente.
5. Algo más, el tema orgánico y la inocuidad han pasado de ser una oferta productiva a una demanda del consumidor final.  
Por ello Sr. lugarte, su aporte en este foro es apreciado y tiene la misma validez que el de cualquiera de nosotros. Sin ir muy lejos, le pongo un ejemplo:  los operativos y decomiso de madera ilegal de los pequeños taladores  en mi opinión es pura pantalla, si consideramos las enormes conceciones forestales que no son debidamente monitoreadas. Estoy seguro que mucha gente podrá decir que sopy un irresponsable por decir eso, pero al igual que usted, he visot, he oido y he percibido en campo la realidad. 
Saludos cordiales a todos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T
MSc (c) Gerencia Social de Proyectos

----------


## kscastaneda

Ruben77 en este foro TODOS tenemos libertad para expresarnos y asumir también las consecuencias de nuestros actos; si lugarte hubiera cometido una infracción al reglamento del foro, Bruno se hubiera puesto de manifiesto quien es quien tiene la autoridad correspondiente para tal caso. 
Cada quien interpreta los mensajes a su manera de entender; mi mensaje dice en otras palabras : Creo que es malo para nuestros productores una afirmación de ese tipo, NO me consta la afirmación de lugarte, pero creo que es valiente al hacer esto público por algo lo dirá. Particularmente hubiera preferido que no sea de esta manera que es un medio mundial. 
Creo que si esto estuviera ocurriendo no es bueno y debería denunciarse con pruebas como lo estas solicitando tu mismo. 
Ya te explico tambien Angel, algo similar con su ejemplo. 
Por otra parte te repito cada quien es libre en este foro de expresarse libremente y asumir las consecuencias de su expresión y de quedarse en el foro le guste o no la producción orgánica. 
Lugarte --> por favor te pido mesura en tus comentarios. 
Bruno, considero que este tema es muy sensible y va en contra de los intereses de nuestros productores, deberías tomar alguna medida.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ruben77 en este foro TODOS tenemos libertad para expresarnos y asumir también las consecuencias de nuestros actos; si lugarte hubiera cometido una infracción al reglamento del foro, Bruno se hubiera puesto de manifiesto quien es quien tiene la autoridad correspondiente para tal caso. 
> Cada quien interpreta los mensajes a su manera de entender; mi mensaje dice en otras palabras : Creo que es malo para nuestros productores una afirmación de ese tipo, NO me consta la afirmación de lugarte, pero creo que es valiente al hacer esto público por algo lo dirá. Particularmente hubiera preferido que no sea de esta manera que es un medio mundial. 
> Creo que si esto estuviera ocurriendo no es bueno y debería denunciarse con pruebas como lo estas solicitando tu mismo. 
> Ya te explico tambien Angel, algo similar con su ejemplo. 
> Por otra parte te repito cada quien es libre en este foro de expresarse libremente y asumir las consecuencias de su expresión y de quedarse en el foro le guste o no la producción orgánica. 
> Lugarte --> por favor te pido mesura en tus comentarios. 
> Bruno, considero que este tema es muy sensible y va en contra de los intereses de nuestros productores, deberías tomar alguna medida.

 Estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho por Carlos... 
En todos los foros -así como en la vida- se dicen verdaderas y mentiras; y creo que es preferible dejar que las opiniones circulen libremente por este portal, siempre y cuando se guarde el respeto necesario en la información que se publica y entre ustedes mismos. 
En ese sentido, yo tampoco puedo afirmar o negar que la denuncia de lugarte sea efectivamente cierta, por lo que creo que sería atentar contra la libertad de expresión de un usuario, por el hecho de denunciar algo que sería definitivamente grave en caso de ser cierto. 
Por eso, creo que lo mejor es argumentar y brindar las pruebas respectivas, cada vez que se quiera denunciar temas como éste. En ese sentido, cuando alguien publica algo en un foro, y el 90% de las respuestas argumentan en contra de lo que publicó o denunció ese usuario, entonces él y su comentario quedan desacreditados ante las demás personas del foro que visiten el tema. 
Es verdad que pienso que denuncias como éstas deberían realizarse directamente con la autoridad pertinente -en este caso el SENASA- pero desde un inicio este foro fue también pensado para denunciar malas prácticas, corrupción y delitos en general, ya que es así como el país podrá mejorar: sacando a los malos elementos. 
Por eso, repito que como no conozco la realidad, no puedo darme la libertad de eliminar una denuncia así porque es incómoda o perjudicial para algunos. Eso sí, sería bueno que lugarte sea lo más específico posible en sus respuestas de aquí en adelante, ya que tampoco es justo que la reputación de todos los cacaoteros del Perú o la zona sea perjudicada por algunos malos productores. 
RESUMIENDO: Si la denuncia es falsa, los afectados y conocedores del tema deben desacreditarla con pruebas y argumentos; y si la denuncia es verdadera, que salga al aire de una vez con pruebas y argumentos, y se sancione a los responsables.  *Sobre el respeto en los mensajes, pido que cuiden sus palabras a la hora de publicarlos.* 
Saludos  
PD: Si bien el Ing. Carlos Castañeda es Moderador de este foro, no es reponsable por la decisión de mantener este tema activo.

----------


## lugarte

> Por ello Sr. lugarte, su aporte en este foro es apreciado y tiene la misma validez que el de cualquiera de nosotros. Sin ir muy lejos, le pongo un ejemplo:  los operativos y decomiso de madera ilegal de los pequeños taladores  en mi opinión es pura pantalla, si consideramos las enormes conceciones forestales que no son debidamente monitoreadas. Estoy seguro que mucha gente podrá decir que sopy un irresponsable por decir eso, pero al igual que usted, he visot, he oido y he percibido en campo la realidad.

 Así es Ing. Soto, gran parte de la madera que sale de este corredor Tingo María- Tocache - Tarapoto y Tingo María - Aguaytía - Pucallpa; es de procedencia ilegal. Los actuales "concesionarios" fungen de "traficantes de guías" y son acopiadores de madera que no tiene origen lícito. Para ello, se prestan tanto personal del Inrena, Policía, Tenientes Gobernadores. Y ni hablar de los "grupos que defienden al pueblo" (entenderán a quien me refiero) que saca su "diezmo" para financiar la muerte de más policías. Pero si le preguntas a concesionarios, tombos y demás si existe tala ilegal por la zona, lo saldrán a desmentir inmediatamente. Lo mismo sucede en este negocio de la producción orgánica.    

> Cada quien interpreta los mensajes a su manera de entender; mi mensaje dice en otras palabras : Creo que es malo para nuestros productores una afirmación de ese tipo, NO me consta la afirmación de lugarte, pero creo que es valiente al hacer esto público por algo lo dirá. Particularmente hubiera preferido que no sea de esta manera que es un medio mundial. 
> Creo que si esto estuviera ocurriendo no es bueno y debería denunciarse con pruebas como lo estas solicitando tu mismo. 
> Lugarte --> por favor te pido mesura en tus comentarios. 
> Bruno, considero que este tema es muy sensible y va en contra de los intereses de nuestros productores, deberías tomar alguna medida.

 Carlos, en este foro no solo participamos productores, sino también; además de profesionales del ramo que trabajan para diferentes instituciones o empresas, compradores que buscan un enlace con el productor. Por ello, es necesario hacerles saber a estos compradores la realidad que uno ve en campo. Un agricultor orgánico que aplica herbicidas químicos en su campo, está compitiendo deslealmente con los mismos productores orgánicos, así como con los convencionales. Es necesario alguna reglamentación para castigar a estos malos elementos (claro, si son detectados). 
No creo que debamos ponernos a favor del productor ni del consumidor, sino entre ambos debe haber un acuerdo sobre que es lo que produces para ver si me interesa consumirlo. Y para ello ambos deben cumplir con lo que acuerdan (uno la calidad y el otro el precio).   

> En ese sentido, yo tampoco puedo afirmar o negar que la denuncia de lugarte sea efectivamente cierta, por lo que creo que sería atentar contra la libertad de expresión de un usuario, por el hecho de denunciar algo que sería definitivamente grave en caso de ser cierto. 
> Por eso, creo que lo mejor es argumentar y brindar las pruebas respectivas, cada vez que se quiera denunciar temas como éste. En ese sentido, cuando alguien publica algo en un foro, y el 90% de las respuestas argumentan en contra de lo que publicó o denunció ese usuario, entonces él y su comentario quedan desacreditados ante las demás personas del foro que visiten el tema. 
> Es verdad que pienso que denuncias como éstas deberían realizarse directamente con la autoridad pertinente -en este caso el SENASA- pero desde un inicio este foro fue también pensado para denunciar malas prácticas, corrupción y delitos en general, ya que es así como el país podrá mejorar: sacando a los malos elementos. 
> Por eso, repito que como no conozco la realidad, no puedo darme la libertad de eliminar una denuncia así porque es incómoda o perjudicial para algunos. Eso sí, sería bueno que lugarte sea lo más específico posible en sus respuestas de aquí en adelante, ya que tampoco es justo que la reputación de todos los cacaoteros del Perú o la zona sea perjudicada por algunos malos productores. 
> RESUMIENDO: Si la denuncia es falsa, los afectados y conocedores del tema deben desacreditarla con pruebas y argumentos; y si la denuncia es verdadera, que salga al aire de una vez con pruebas y argumentos, y se sancione a los responsables.  *Sobre el respeto en los mensajes, pido que cuiden sus palabras a la hora de publicarlos.*

 Bruno, mis disculpas por incluir palabras demasiado chocantes. Enmendé el error, una vez pasada la tempestad. Prometo no volver a hacerlo. 
La denuncia que estoy haciendo en este foro no es formal, a las parcelas que visitamos, lo hicismos conjuntamente con dos ingenieros; uno de una empresa de agroquímicos muy conocida (alemana) y el otro de una cooperativa de crédito de Tingo María. Se tomaron fotos de las parcelas en las que estaban aplicando el herbicida mencionado. No quiero sacarlo a la luz, porque en la zona donde vivo se me podría tomar como "soplón" (ya entenderás por quien). Solo lo mencionaba porque el tema me pareció irónico. 
Un saludo.

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimados colegas y productores.
Si exactamente el Cacao del alto huallaga es el mejor del mundo, peor por unos cuantos peruanos que Ponen en practica " LA VIVEZA DEL CRIOLLISMO "  se Podra perder  ese prestigio alcanzado.
Corroboro lo dicho porel Sr. LUGARTE , Conozco la zona y trabaje por alli ademas tengo familiares y amigos que cultivan Cacao y cafe organico , y pude ver en varias ocasiones , como los vecinos utilizan los herbicidas (glifosato , 2-4 D Sal amina, Paraquat) e insecticidas ( Clorpirifos, Metomilo, metamidifos etc ), por nombrar algunos, ademas, las certificadoras no cumplen su funcion de inspeccionar ocasionalmente ya que supongo la zonas le es dificil lllegar y solo visitan las mas cercanas a la ciudad , como dice el sr, Lugarte no puede denunciar ya que lo  tildarian  de Soplon y eso es grave en la Selva Del huallaga.
El senasa,  las autoridades de la Certificacion Organica y  la cooperativa deberian sancionar a los malos agricultores que utillicen las practicas prohibidas.
La produccion organica es baja Promediode 1000 Kg, y el precio que paga la cooperativa  a los productores creo que no es lo conveniente  ellos se llevan la mayor ganancia , asi como va el mercado del cacao organico y el precio que pagamuchos decidiran cambiar al convencional, que llegan al os 2000 Kg. promedio en algunas zona (tocache, progreso etc). Bueno es un comentario para razonar y no echar mas leña al fuego. 
Ing. Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------

lugarte

----------

